# My 10K lathe....



## piniongear (Sep 25, 2010)

OK, I just posted a pic(s) of the Bridgeport so now here is the 10K South Bend.
Mine is a 1967 Model with a Variable Speed. This speed control was used on a very few lathes manufactured in 1966 and 1967 only.
I know of 4 others who have this speed control.
I put a Dorian Quick Change tool post on it. Money well spent!
If you happen to have one of these lathes I would like to see pics of it.
pg


----------



## parklandworks (May 6, 2021)

I don't see a picture, where did you post it? I'd be happy to post a picture of the South bend 10K I just got, but right now it is so crowded by other things in my shop that I can't stand far up to get a reasonable picture. The next project is to throw away enough things to make my play usable. Next step after that is to take a picture and post it here.


----------

